# My plant seems to be dying and I`m clueless of what to do



## vfbsilva (Jan 21, 2013)

Folks the image is here:
imageshack.us/a/img521/893/dsc01856so.jpg
Water temp is 28 Celcius
Ph is 7.2

Other plants seem fine as in:
imageshack.us/a/img689/9041/dsc01854rh.jpg

Tank has 48 liters, I`ve started adding CO2 and keeping the lights turned on for a little longer. Any ideas of how to save this plant? Can I use the other to cover more of the aquarium bottom area?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What is the lighting?


----------



## vfbsilva (Jan 21, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> What is the lighting?


It is a 18 WA white lamp. Cold lamp.


----------



## vfbsilva (Jan 21, 2013)

18 Watts white lamp. Can I still save the plant?


----------



## vfbsilva (Jan 21, 2013)

18 Watts white lamp.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Best thing for you to do would be to pull the mound out, and then plant a few clumps of it here and there. Baby tears usually need high light and co2.


----------



## vfbsilva (Jan 21, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> Best thing for you to do would be to pull the mound out, and then plant a few clumps of it here and there. Baby tears usually need high light and co2.


Imho disassembling it would kill the plant at this stage I need it stronger before any change. But how? Should I remove the dead leaves or my fish will do it for me?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you don't have enough light and it will eventually die anyway. You may be able to get away with bringing it closer to the light somehow and it will improve, but still may not be good enough.

You can grow without CO2 providing all other needs are met, but that path is not for a novice.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

DBT...high light plant.

18w over 12g tank. Do you know if your bulb is a 6500k or better?

Adding CO2 was good. Are you adding any ferts?

As Maj stated, I as well recommend to split the ball up and plant in small groups.

This is a tough plant to keep. If you keep it in the clump, you're sure to loose the whole thing. Need to try and salvage what you can at the moment.


----------



## vfbsilva (Jan 21, 2013)

James0816 said:


> DBT...high light plant.
> 
> 18w over 12g tank. Do you know if your bulb is a 6500k or better?
> 
> ...


yes Ive added ferts. I don´t know the name I will check at home they are on the substrat under the rocks. I don´t know what 6500k means. Should I get a stronger lamp? 22 watts maybe?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

the wattage isn't quite as important as the spectrum. 6500k refers to the color. the lower the number, the more red it looks, the higher the number, the more blue. people suggest 6500k because they USUALLY produce the right mix of light to grow your plants. I have some super actinic bulbs over a tank that look purple. it has a very high wattage, but does not produce much light that plants can actually use, so I supplement that with other bulbs that do produce the right kind of light. a 50 Watt bulb producing the wrong kind of light would actually get you less growth than half the wattage in the correct spectrum.


----------



## vfbsilva (Jan 21, 2013)

Auban said:


> the wattage isn't quite as important as the spectrum. 6500k refers to the color. the lower the number, the more red it looks, the higher the number, the more blue. people suggest 6500k because they USUALLY produce the right mix of light to grow your plants. I have some super actinic bulbs over a tank that look purple. it has a very high wattage, but does not produce much light that plants can actually use, so I supplement that with other bulbs that do produce the right kind of light. a 50 Watt bulb producing the wrong kind of light would actually get you less growth than half the wattage in the correct spectrum.


Well I got a better lamp. It is 6400k is it oki?


----------

